# New ICD 10 Non-draft book



## dianadawn (Oct 8, 2013)

Could someone please tell me when the new NON-draft ICD 10 book will be available for purchase? Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2013)

I purchase my books from Channel Publishing and theirs have never been draft.  The 2014 is currently available.


----------



## dianadawn (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Oct 9, 2013)

The other publishers may not say "draft" but the "official" code set has not been released yet.  The last I heard, it is expected to be available for the 10/1/2014 implementation. Until then, all sets are "draft" due to continued updating.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 9, 2013)

The code set is official it is not effective yet.  The ICD-10 Cm has been partially frozen along with the ICD-9 Cm code set there have been no new codes added to ICD-10 CM since Oct 2011 just like ICD-9 CM  there was one code deleted in 2012 but other than that there have been some minor typos corrected and a couple of inclusion notes added.  It is not anticipated that there will be any updating until Oct 2015.  The term draft implies that the entire set could be revised which is not going to happen.  So in truth it is not a draft code set.  I find the books that use the word draft on every page to be hard to read and concentrate on, that is why I found a publisher that does not do this.  
I just wanted to clarify that this code set we are currently "playing" with is the official ICD-10 CM code set that will be effective Oct 1 2014.


----------



## Jaime138 (Oct 21, 2013)

Debra- Can you recommend a publisher that does not use DRAFT on each page? thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 21, 2013)

Channel Publishing.. at Channelpublishing.com is where I get my ICD code books.  I am currently using the ICD-10 Cm 2014 version for my teachings and it does not use the word draft on any page.


----------



## Jaime138 (Oct 21, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## ppt (Nov 7, 2013)

What is the chance that ICD-10 CM being push back again? I heard from some people that CMS might push back another year.  is this just a rumor?


----------



## SVarney (Nov 8, 2013)

ppt said:


> What is the chance that ICD-10 CM being push back again? I heard from some people that CMS might push back another year.  is this just a rumor?



Who are the sources? I know the AMA wants a delay, but seem to be resigned to the 10/1/14 implementation.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 8, 2013)

the last official word from CMS stated there will be no further delay and Oct 1 2014 is the date for activation.


----------



## nc_coder (Nov 25, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> the last official word from CMS stated there will be no further delay and Oct 1 2014 is the date for activation.



My office manager (who waits for the last second to do anything) swears ICD-10 will be pushed back again.  She thinks Obamacare will be the excuse to push it back.  Therefore, she isn't even paying attention to anything I-10 related.  She just wanted to make a bet with me.  Any thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2013)

honestly you need to check the CMS website on this.  They have directly stated that there will be no further delays granted.  I honestly have no suggestions to try and sway someone that is of this mind set.  You may have a difficult time with your claims come Oct 1!


----------

